# BRP big block Motor



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

I have a BRP SC18 with the slot car motor. Looking to upgrade to a big block motor. I am wondering which conventional brushed motors will fit the big block motor plates?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Associated 370


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Awesome, thanks for the reply.


----------

